# Постоянное мутное состояние, плывет все в глазах, нехватка воздуха



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

Добрый всем часик!
В общем ситуация следующая 6 месяцев назад меня как то начало беспокоить свое состояние организма , после вечерней посиделки с друзьями за кружечкой пива я пошел домой и лег спать.
На утро как проснулся у меня было мутное состяоние я подумал чтопиво оказалось плохим и подумал пройдет. Состояние было следующее: Затылочная часть головы как будто онимела , была тошнота , и в груди щемило.
так я проходил пару дней и решил обратиться к врачу поехал на платный прием и мне сказал что скорее всего это язва желудка и назначили мне ФГДС сделать с пробами на бактерии. После чего я сделал все что мне посоветовали , дополнительно сделал Узи органов . Где у меня обнаружили Язву желудка и эрозии. Назначали лечение антибиотиками сказали скоро все нормализуеться.
я пропил все таблетки и состояние так же не улучшалось. В таком состояние я проходил около пару месяцев и подумал что произошло защемление нервов в грудном отделе , так как ранее на днях передвигал шкаф у Бабушки.
По истечение времени я решил поехать еще к одному неврологу и узнать что же у меня аткое произошло где мне посоветовали сделать Мрт головы и мрт спины.
После чего я привез ему все анализы и  снимки , на что он мне первый невролог выписал Воротник на шею и сказал купить подушку ортопедическую и воротник Кузнецова. и посоветовал своего массажиста  на шейный отдел позвонка. Я проходил курс к массажисту но все также улучшений не было воовсе.
После чего я обратился с этими Анализами к другому специалисту неврологу гдле мне выписали Капельницы и уколы, и сказал пройти курс лечения (10 дней) и сказал что станет лучше.
Но все равно лучше становиться не стало.
После чего я уже стал внимательно изучать выбор врача и советоваться с друзьями у кого есть опытный знакомый врач невролог или нейрохирург.
Обратился еще к одному нейрохирургу, он мне назначил сделать Узи ЭЭГ, узи Сосудов с функциональными пробами при поворотах шеи.и снимки шеи с наклонами и с пробовами.
после чего я все сделал и через неделю ему все это привез на что он мне выписал курс лечение , и сказал обратиться к эпилиптологу и психотеропевту.
Все фотография заключений выкладываю ниже. так же прикладываю лечение которое мне назначали и снимки шеи и заключения.
выкладываю фотографии в той очередности как делал обслежддования по возрастанию.
Друзья-товарищи подскажите что же у меня за недуг такой и как его личить.
Потому что более 200-300 метров по улице не могу пройти становиться очень плохо.
в состяоние покоя у компьютера в кресле не чего не беспокоит практически но стоит начать передвигаться сразу начинается какое то затмение в голове.
Снимки мрт так же могу загрузить на форум.

               

Дополнительные фотографии которые не поместились в первое сообщение
БУДУ ОЧЕНЬ ПРИЗНАТЕЛЕН ОТВЕТОВ СПЕЦИАЛИСТОВ.


----------



## La murr (10 Мар 2018)

@GERMSAN, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

@La murr, спасибо большое за ваше внимание. Я ранее отписал уже одному Специалисту он мне посоветовал создать тему на форуме. что я в принципе и сделал.
Сейчас скопирую ссылку и отправлю вашему специалисту.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2018)

В личном сообщении писали об обмороке, опишите его.
И нейрохирург пишет о травме головы, это когда?


----------



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, обморок был незначительным, то есть я почувствовал что теряю сознание попросил знакомого вызвать скорую , потом уже очнулся в скорой помощи. а дело было так что я спускался по лестнице в торговом центре и резко начало становиться плохо . уже потом очнулся в скорой помощи.

Травма была в далеком 2003 году , на кате будуще ребенком упал затылочной частью об лед , в последствие чего произошла потеря сознания и был типо Эпилипстический припадок от удара, или же судорожное состояние как правильно высказаться.
В последствие чего меня положили в дествую больницу и прокапали витаминами и лекарствами.

и еще пару лет назад была потосовка где лопнула Левая перепонка уха, но обращался в больницу выписывали капли ушные и какую то мазь с таблетками, где после лечения мне сказали что все заживает отлично можешь не беспокоится.
и год назад была потосовка рассекли Бронь левую и ударили по голове кулаком.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2018)

Диагноз и рекомендации  нейрохирурга считаю правильными.
У вас сколиоз, как компенсация сколиоза - выпрямление шейного лордоза, что наверняка сопровождается миофасциальным синдромом, судя по описанию с преимущественным поражением нижних косых мышц (синдром нижних косых мышц). Аномалия развития сосудов велизиева круга, так же дополнительная капелька в чаше заболевания.
Мануальная терапия с работой на пораженных мышцах и с восстановлением динамического статуса, так же может быть использована в комплексной лечении ваше ситуации.
Но считаю необходимым прежде получить консультация эпиолептолога.
А пока:
- успокоиться. и консультация психотерапевта тут вполне уже нужна
- организовать - адаптировать ваше рабочее и спальное место под особенности вашей спины
- лфк, чтобы адаптировать-натренировать ваш позвоночник и ваши мышцы к требованиям повседневной жизни.


----------



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

Но если придерживаться курса лечнеи и подобрать упражнения ЛФК которые мне будут облегчать жизнь на этих этапах, то есть вариант что все восстанвоиться на свои места?
к мануальному терапевту я уже записался к одному послушаю схожу его, так как у нас в городе очень мало мануальных терапевтов.
одно обдиралово денег только и пустые выписки таблеток от "Диареи" многие только могут выписать"

Аномалия развития сосудов велизиева круга, - а это очень плохо? я тоже читал это заключени мрт и так не понял что же это такое и как плохо оно влияет на организм?:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2018)

Скажем так, при такой особенности развития сосудов, такие состояния как у вас встречаются чаще (имхо).


----------



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скажем так, при такой особенности развития сосудов, такие состояния как у вас встречаются чаще (имхо).


Блин что же  так сложно загадкой отвечаете , чаще типо это нормально при нынешней экологии и жизни?
или же это очень плохо?
это не критичное развития сосудов?
задаю такие вопросы потому что я далек от всего этого и ранее мне не вообще в моем городе не чего подобного не говорили кроме как от язвы лечили вот неделю назад только нормальный нейрохирург все доступно объяснил что идет какое прежде временное старение мозговой активности


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2018)

У вас и так много, кроме этих артерий-
травма, обмороки, сколиоз, нервы ник   черту , язва от этого.
Не замарачивайтесь!
Убедитесь, что нет эпилепсии, успокойте нервную систему препаратами, приведите в порядок мышцы и позвоночник, и никуда ваша мозговая активность не денется.


----------



## GERMSAN (10 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо спасибо вам огромное в понедельник поеду к Эпиолиптологу, после чего отпишусь вам тут.


----------

